# Exhaust Manifold Identification



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are the casting numbers for the manifolds on my GTO. I can't find any info on them as I believe these aren't high performance manifolds which could explain some of my performance problems.

RH 6796887

LH 480602

Anyone know what these are off of?

Jason


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they are from `70-`73 GTO, they won't/shouldn't cause a performance problem.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

480602 LH came Std. on 69 thur 72 GTO's I don't recognize the 6796887 as a GTO manifold Maybe fullsize?????? GTO RH would be 9776922 for 69 thur 72. Per The Legend Annual Reference Issue.... Les


----------



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

This is odd because all reference I can find doesn't show the 480602 anywhere online and the books I have. But thanks. The other one is a bit of a mystery.

Jason


----------

